# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến > Châu Mỹ >  Nước Mỹ - khác xa những gì tưởng tượng

## viettravelmedia

Có thể bạn CÒN LÂU mới biết   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): . Ở Mĩ chẳng giống như chúng ta từng tưởng tượng trên phim ](*,)](*,)

----------


## hangnt

2 cái dưới gái mại dâm và súng đạn thấy ở Mỹ phức tạp 2 vấn đề này lắm mà  :Embarrassment:

----------


## hienplus0612

một nước có nền văn minh đi cách xa cả VN thế kỉ thế kia, đương nhiên là có sự khác biệt rồi

----------


## viettravelmedia

> 2 cái dưới gái mại dâm và súng đạn thấy ở Mỹ phức tạp 2 vấn đề này lắm mà


Ở Mỹ có 1 điều là mặc dù cấp gấy phép dùng súng.... nhưng yêu cầu súng và băng đạn phải để xa nhau
VD: súng để trong hộp dưới tay láy của xe thì băng đạn phải để gần nhất là ở cốp phía sau

Còn về Mại dâm thì Mỹ hoàn toàn ko có bạn ạ, nó chỉ xuất hiện trên phim ảnh thui  :Boff:

----------


## hienplus0612

> Ở Mỹ có 1 điều là mặc dù cấp gấy phép dùng súng.... nhưng yêu cầu súng và băng đạn phải để xa nhau
> VD: súng để trong hộp dưới tay láy của xe thì băng đạn phải để gần nhất là ở cốp phía sau
> 
> Còn về Mại dâm thì Mỹ hoàn toàn ko có bạn ạ, nó chỉ xuất hiện trên phim ảnh thui


Sao ad khẳng địn như vậy, mình nghĩ là có à  :Big Grin:

----------


## hangnt

mình cũng thấy về súng ở mỹ cũng phức tạp lắm chả xảy ra nhiều vụ xả súng đấy thôi còn về gái mại dâm thì bên đấy cũng có nhưng nó được cấp phép hoạt động chứ ko bị cấm như ở 1 số nước

----------


## viettravelmedia

Có ai dám thử hông ?

----------


## kohan

Chưa được đến Mỹ lên không biết. Nhưng tưởng phim là phản ánh một phần đời thực chứ nhỉ

----------


## viettravelmedia

Đến Mỹ bạn sẽ thấy nền văn minh 1 cách rõ rệt... Người Mỹ rất tuân thủ luật giao thông nhé

----------

